# Help please!



## Love Child

Hi Ladies,

I took my first pregnancy test yesterday afternoon and the 2 lines came up but one was much lighter then the other so I waited about an hour and took another one and again the same thing, so I took one this morning and the same thing again? Do the lines have to be matching? Thanks x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Caitie44

Even if the lines are faint, they're still positive. Typically it just means you're earlier on in your pregnancy. :flower:

I believe it's _very_ rare to have a false positive, but it's certainly possible... I'd get into a doctor ASAP and have them test you there. Hope that helps!


----------



## ClairAye

Not at all! Those look like three positive tests to me! As PP said, the test line gets darker the further along you are up to a certain point :)


----------



## x__amour

Those are all positive tests! Usually the earlier you are in pregnancy, the lighter the lines are. They should darken over time.


----------



## babyjan

Those lines look like they are getting darker, try not to worry! 

Congratulations :)


----------



## Kiki1993

Caitie44 said:


> Even if the lines are faint, they're still positive. Typically it just means you're earlier on in your pregnancy. :flower:
> 
> I believe it's _very_ rare to have a false positive, but it's certainly possible... I'd get into a doctor ASAP and have them test you there. Hope that helps!

Yeah very rare to have a false positive, i got one, i put it on that test gallery site and 49 voted a positive, 0 as negative. I aited about a week to take another to make sure the line was getting darker and it was stone cold negative, my period started the next day :( They do happen but i don't think it happens with that many tests? x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'd say those were positive, congratulations.


----------

